# Fl Recreational Flounder Limit Change ?



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Anybody heard any official notice of an upcoming change in the Fl flounder recreational bag limits ?

I talked to a seafood distributor in the area who claims that the limit will be reduced to four per person beginning in 2012.

I searched the FWC website and could not find anything.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Texas TPW officials lowered our flounder bag limit last year. It went from 10 flounder to 5 flounder with an exception for the month of November. In November, it's a 2 fish bag limit and no gigging in the month of November.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

That sucks


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

bowdiddly said:


> Anybody heard any official notice of an upcoming change in the Fl flounder recreational bag limits ?
> 
> I talked to a seafood distributor in the area who claims that the limit will be reduced to four per person beginning in 2012.
> 
> I searched the FWC website and could not find anything.


To answer my own question, FWC emailed me to say that there are no plans to lower the rec limit of flounder in Fl at this time. A stock assesement is being conducted at this time and an evaluation will be done in 2012.


----------

